# [hardware]actualizacion de bios y perdi un nucleo del micro

## zorth

hola chicos.

hace la tira que no entro por aqui  :Smile:  asi que pido disculpas por esta "intromision"... 

el caso, es que he actualizado la bios de mi placa: gigabyte 965p-dq6 rev.3.3 y ciertamente, al entrar a bios vi ciertos cambios en la misma como en lo referente al multiplicador del micro, el fsb y algunos parametros mas. bien, yo tengo un E6600 2.4ghz@3.2ghz, lo tengo puesto a 8x400mghz=3200mghz

tras actualizar la bios, windows tan feliz como siempre en cambio gentoo, se queja de que solo tengo 1 procesador cuando tengo compilado el nucleo desde hace meses.

creeis que deberia regresar a la bios anterior que si me reconocia 2 CPUS o seguir con la actual que solo reconoce 1 micro o, es un nucleo? es esa la duda que tengo. si solo me reconoce 1 nucleo, siempre trabajara el mismo no es asi? y, eso afectara al rendimiento no?... 

os pongo el inicio del dmesg y la informacion relativa a cpuinfo y el nucleo y a ver si alguien me da su opinion. gracias por adelantado.

```

jue jul  3 17:46:59 CEST 2008

/home/zorth

root!! Kronos: pts/1: 21 files 24Mb-> dmesg

Linux version 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 (root@Kronos) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #2 SMP Fri Jun 15 21:04:18 CEST 2007

Command line: root=/dev/sda6

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee0000 - 000000007fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee3000 - 000000007fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef0000 - 000000007ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6EE0, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT 7FEE3040, 0034 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: FACP 7FEE30C0, 0074 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT 7FEE3180, 4B35 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS 7FEE0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET 7FEE7E00, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU       98)

ACPI: MCFG 7FEE7E80, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: APIC 7FEE7D00, 0084 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      158

    0:      256 ->   524000

On node 0 totalpages: 523902

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 985 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2957 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7108 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512796 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ff00000:70100000)

PERCPU: Allocating 32640 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 515753

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Detected 3600.003 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Memory: 2059292k/2096000k available (2003k kernel code, 36100k reserved, 1178k data, 196k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 7203.55 BogoMIPS (lpj=3601775)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

Freeing SMP alternatives: 28k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 25000020

Detected 25.000 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Not responding.

Inquiring remote APIC #1...

... APIC #1 ID: failed

... APIC #1 VERSION: failed

... APIC #1 SPIV: failed

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.20 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xd5000-0xd7fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: f4000000-f7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: f8000000-f9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: 9000-afff

  MEM window: fc000000-fc0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fa000000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: 80000000-800fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie03]

Initializing CPU#1

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq stag pm led clo pio slum part

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000000c100 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 315

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000000c180 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 315

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000000c200 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 315

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000000c280 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 315

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000000c300 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 315

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000000c380 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 315

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 625140335 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi2 : ahci

Kernel panic - not syncing: smp_callin: CPU1 started up but did not get a callout!

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: Maxtor 6V250F0, VA111630, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 490234752 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

ata4.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi4 : ahci

ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/100

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi5 : ahci

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625140335 512-byte hardware sectors (320072 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

```

```

root!! Kronos: pts/1: 21 files 24Mb-> uname -a

Linux Kronos 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 #2 SMP Fri Jun 15 21:04:18 CEST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

jue jul  3 17:54:36 CEST 2008

/home/zorth

root!! Kronos: pts/1: 21 files 24Mb-> cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 3600.003

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 7203.55

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## gringo

wolas  :Smile: 

como se puede ver en el dmesg detecta las dos pero :

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel panic - not syncing: smp_callin: CPU1 started up but did not get a callout! 

 

que no tengo ni idea de lo que significa. Veo que usas un kernel 2.6.21, actualiza el kernel y a ver si se resuelve automágicamente  :Razz: 

Si no lo haces un oc las detecta correctamente ?

saluetes

----------

## zorth

hola gringo.

me fije en el tema de acpi que lo mismo con la ultima bios F12L de gigabyte para mi placa, que dice " actualizar la CPU ID .... " lo mismo, ese kernel ya no reconoce correctamente al procesador como un doble nucleo pero es que tengo gentoo sin actuliazar ya unos cuantos meses y me da perrera compilar un nucleo nuevo xDD

pero bueno... sobre tu pregunta? si. me sigue detectando un solo nucleo sin overclock. esta semana estuve probando unas kingston hiperX ddr2 800 las cuales para windows son ddr2 667 aunque las tuviera a 400x8 segun everest y cpu-z indicaban  :Shocked:  ... y bueno, en uno de los arranques en los que fallo el boot overclocked, lo hizo en " safe defaults ", osea, a su velocidad y fsb reales y si... en gentoo aparecia tambien un solo nucleo tras arrancar el sistema.

gracias por el comentario gringo  :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> me fije en el tema de acpi que lo mismo con la ultima bios F12L de gigabyte para mi placa, que dice " actualizar la CPU ID .... "

 

si te refieres a un mensaje de la bios, eso mismo me pasó a mi tb. en una placa asus al querer meterle un quadcore. Había una actualización disponible que daba soporte a los quad y asi fue. 

No sé si te he entendido bien, ese mensaje te sigue saltando con la bios nueva tb. ? 

saluetes

----------

## zorth

ese mensaje lo he visto en la propia web de gigabyte  :Smile: , respecto a que la ultima bios F12L para mi placa actualizaba la " cpu id " y he deducido que el acpi lo mismo no sabia identificar ahora la nueva forma que la bios actualizada identifica a mi micro. como bien dices tu, tocaria actualizar kernel y es algo que por razones de perreria y pasotismo.... hasta que kde4 no sea estable, no hago un emerge -e y compilo kernel incluido.

como dice mi buen amigo icarus... si algo funciona en informatica no lo toques XD

ahora por cierto, he tirado de la bios de backup de mi placa, la version F9, y vuelve gentoo a reconocer mis dos nucleos como procesadores. sin embargo, la bios principal, la que tenia en la version F11 antes de pasarla a la F12L, no se deja "UNDERGRADEAR" desde el updatebios utility para windows... y no tengo floppy para hacerlo a la vieja usanza xD, asi que me tocara comerme la F9 o, actualizarla hasta maximo, la F11 ... 

bueno, doy por cerrado el tema y dos piedras que me llevo.

gracias por el interes gringo  :Smile: 

```

jue jul  3 21:49:54 CEST 2008

~

zorth Kronos: pts/1: 21 files 24Mb-> cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 3599.994

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 7203.57

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 3599.994

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 7199.91

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## zorth

xD ...

que tonto soy... siento haber hecho perder el tiempo a quien haya leido el thread aunque si algo aporte que pueda ser de ayuda en un caso similar futuro...

el caso, es que desde la propia bios y usando la utilidad esa de bios recovery de gigabyte, he copiado la bios de backup a la principal asi que, vuelvo a la version F11 que no me da problemas con la " cpu id ". y si que es el acpi el que no se lleva bien con la ultima actualizacion de la bios de mi placa y me hace perder un nucleo usando uno solo como si se tratara de un solo micro.

pues nada... asunto zanjado y a esperar actualizaciones de bios por parte de gigabyte tanto como de mis dedos cuando actualize todo.

saludos y buenas noches.

----------

## pcmaster

Zorth: Explícame cómo has hecho para que te de un rendimiento de más de 7000 bogomips si a mí me da mucho menos (aunque es otro modelo algo inferior, no debería haber tanta diferencia):

```

$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz

stepping   : 11

cpu MHz      : 2333.287

cache size   : 4096 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 4669.82

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz

stepping   : 11

cpu MHz      : 2333.287

cache size   : 4096 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 4666.60

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

¿Has hecho OC? porque lo veo que lo tienes algo subido de Mhz.

----------

